# Engine bay Detailing



## autostars (Oct 24, 2010)

just watched a vid on YouTube of a guy spraying the inside of his engine bay with a pressure washer...

Is this good practice???

Can someone give me a quick guide to engine bay cleaning?

Cheers for any replys guys

Tony


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

-wrap electrics in tin foil
-degreser and brushes
-pressure rinse (be careful obviously)
-dry
-start the engine and pray :lol:

most people do it so dont worry too much, just be careful


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

I tend to leave the engine running whilst rinsing off with the pressure washer.


----------



## Neil M (Jan 28, 2007)

scrim-1- said:


> i tend to leave the engine running whilst rinsing off with the pressure washer.


^^^ +1


----------



## autostars (Oct 24, 2010)

Do use add any products to shine it up once finished?


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

As above. I wrap the electrics in foil, spray degreaser or APC on everything, agitate with various sized brushes, then rinse off with a pressure washer with the lance held at a shallow angle. I don't bother towel drying or anything, just run the engine up to temperature and allow it to idle for 5mins.

303 Aerospace Protectant works wonders on engine bay plastics as a finishing product mate :thumb:


----------



## DaveDesign (May 6, 2008)

instead of tin foil on electrics cling film works great.


----------



## autostars (Oct 24, 2010)

303 Aerospace Protectant?? I work for Bombardier so I'm sure there would be some of that knocking about round here somewhere. Where do u get it from? 

Cheers for the replys lads, def got what I was looking for..


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

I get most of my gear from Shinearama as they're 2mins down the road from me. They have a website and deliver nationwide though mate. They stock it :thumb:


----------



## peanut1 (Dec 29, 2009)

I bought this after seeing a link on here. Bought 2 bottles and they sent me the cleaner too, superb and although i never bought the car version of 303 this is a must and sooooooooooo much cheaper!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200449510941

I normally spray in degreaser or daisy APC, depending on how bad it is. Brush all round then start the engine and get to work with the jet washer. Done quite a few now and had no issues whatsoever. Never covered electrics either but would not recomend foil as could cause a short when you start up for washing but would use cling film if there were obvious wires etc exposed


----------



## autostars (Oct 24, 2010)

Lol.... Patio furniture protectant? I'll take your word for it mate.... Cheers for the advice... Gonna order some now


----------

